# HD Channels- Sep 9th



## deffdino (Oct 25, 2006)

Not sure if this is the right section, but I just wanted to share my experience with all of you...............

I called D* to see what deal I could get for NFL ST. After 2 bouts of CSR roulette, I received Superfan for free and $15 off for 4 months. GREAT DEAL!!! GO JETS!!!

Anyways, the moral of the story is that when asked when the new channels are going live, the (very nice) CSR said that she is telling people 'Sep 9th, but it maaaaay be Sep 10th'. At first she was told sometime between 9/4 and 9/10, but they narrowed that down to 9/9. I hope she's right.


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

I guess we will know in about 5 weeks if she was right or not.


----------



## VeniceDre (Aug 16, 2006)

If they keep with 30 days of testing from August 10th, then yes... September 9th seems accurate but they may start up earlier... rumor is they are still aiming for the 1st of September - Labor Day window.

They've already moved up the start of testing a week, maybe they'll get permission to start transmitting early as well if all goes good.


----------



## deffdino (Oct 25, 2006)

Even better... My birthday is Sep 1st!!!!


----------



## dshu82 (Jul 6, 2007)

So, is it possible that no new channels will be on by September 1, HD or SD? I really need to ensure I have BTN by then, so as not to miss the instant classic of my Nitanny Lions and Florida International!!!!!!!!


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

dshu82 said:


> So, is it possible that no new channels will be on by September 1, HD or SD?


While it is certainly in the realm of possibility that D10 will start broadcasting on or before September 1st if all their testing goes well, I wouldn't put all my eggs in one basket concerning it.


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

Could happen. When they start to nudge the satellite over to it's target location, it'll be just a few days away.


----------



## chopperjc (Oct 2, 2006)

dshu82 said:


> So, is it possible that no new channels will be on by September 1, HD or SD? I really need to ensure I have BTN by then, so as not to miss the instant classic of my Nitanny Lions and Florida International!!!!!!!!


must be an FIU fan. The only way it would be an instant classic is for FIU to pull the upset.


----------



## dshu82 (Jul 6, 2007)

No, entire family from NE PA and grew up in NJ. Am happy that don't have to pay for College Gameplan however. Should get all PSU and OSU (girlfriend is a fan) on BTN, ABC or one of the ESPN's. According to the papers down here though, FIU gets a ton of money for playing their brutal schedule......


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

FIU won't play the Gators,no matter how much money they offer  And I am certain OSU wants no part of the Gators either, any time soon...


----------



## packfan909 (Oct 6, 2006)

How ironic that the 9/9 date just happens to be the first Sunday of the NFL season....

pf


----------



## dshu82 (Jul 6, 2007)

Very ironic, but Sunday Ticket games will still be on HD, regardless of new satellite, correct?

Hate the Buckeyes, was loving watching Florida roll them last season!


----------



## apulo (May 27, 2007)

packfan909 said:


> How ironic that the 9/9 date just happens to be the first Sunday of the NFL season....


Also the 8th anniversary of the release of the Sega Dreamcast.

I'll stop being a total nerd now.


----------



## packfan909 (Oct 6, 2006)

dshu82 said:


> Very ironic, but Sunday Ticket games will still be on HD, regardless of new satellite, correct?
> 
> Hate the Buckeyes, was loving watching Florida roll them last season!


I can see them push for this. The other HD's in mpeg2 that need to be shut off can be turned on for mpeg4. Specifically, TNT-HD with their stock car races being blacked out in HD. Happened a lot last year.

pf


----------



## texasmoose (May 25, 2007)

With this new bird raining down all its glorious bandwidth all the neck car fans should be very happy campers indeed. Last year I can't tell you how many threads/posts were bringing up the fact that TNT/D* was jacking 'em out of their HD feeds on Sunday Night Nascar races. I'm not much into neck car racing, but as everything else, it looks alot better in glorious HD!! Rejoice Necks you won't be getting punked this year. As long as there isn't a Mpeg4 issue, some of you die-hards better $pony up$ and get the latest goods/dish otherwise they might get jacked around yet again!


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Does anyone know how BTN plans to carry up to five games at once? Carrying all of the SD feeds and what HD feeds they offer is an awfully big commitment.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

texasmoose said:


> Last year I can't tell you how many threads/posts were bringing up the fact that TNT/D* was jacking 'em out of their HD feeds on Sunday Night Nascar races.


What makes you think that this year will be any different?


----------



## texasmoose (May 25, 2007)

Harsh you haven't been posting enough!:eek2: You should've had more than 5k by now what's the matter? You been smoking too much/not enuff of Oregon's most famous crop??!?!:nono2: 

I used to live up in Beaverton a few years back. My wife & I were married in "Newport" Oregon. Very beautiful up there, especially in the Fall. My only regret is not having made it out to "Silver Falls"........We hit everything in between Astoria & the Sea Lion caves.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

texasmoose said:


> With this new bird raining down all its glorious bandwidth all the neck car fans should be very happy campers indeed. Last year I can't tell you how many threads/posts were bringing up the fact that TNT/D* was jacking 'em out of their HD feeds on Sunday Night Nascar races. I'm not much into neck car racing, but as everything else, it looks alot better in glorious HD!! Rejoice Necks you won't be getting punked this year. As long as there isn't a Mpeg4 issue, some of you die-hards better $pony up$ and get the latest goods/dish otherwise they might get jacked around yet again!


How do you figure this? D*'s still saying that the NFL Sunday Ticket HD games will be on the current MPEG2/Ku satellites. There's also been no word that any existing MPEG2 HD channels would be moved to the MPEG4/Ka satellites or mirrored on the MPEG4/Ka satellites. So this year D* still is working with the same amount of bandwidth that they had last year for the current HD programming and will have to now carry more HD since CBS says they'll do more HD games and D* has said the NFL RedZone channel will be in HD this year. So if anything it will be worst this year then last.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

You're on a roll, stick with it...

:lol:


----------



## jsquash (Apr 10, 2007)

packfan909 said:


> I can see them push for this. The other HD's in mpeg2 that need to be shut off can be turned on for mpeg4. Specifically, TNT-HD with their stock car races being blacked out in HD. Happened a lot last year.
> 
> pf


I think all the races will be on abc starting with the second race in sept. I would guess that would keep the nascar fans happy even if D* has to shut down TNT HD.


----------



## texasmoose (May 25, 2007)

RAD said:


> How do you figure this? D*'s still saying that the NFL Sunday Ticket HD games will be on the current MPEG2/Ku satellites. There's also been no word that any existing MPEG2 HD channels would be moved to the MPEG4/Ka satellites or mirrored on the MPEG4/Ka satellites. So this year D* still is working with the same amount of bandwidth that they had last year for the current HD programming and will have to now carry more HD since CBS says they'll do more HD games and D* has said the NFL RedZone channel will be in HD this year. So if anything it will be worst this year then last.


I know that this year, from what i've read, all NFL ST will be in Mpeg2, but maybe they will have some of the NASCAR/TNT programming in Mpeg4? They'll have to do something to appease the D* Nascar fans or there'll be hell to pay......

How can you say this year that D* will be more bandwidth starved than last year?!?!? How can that be with D10 up there? I'm not big on Neck Car/Turn left anyway so no big deal to me.....................


----------



## playboy1972 (May 24, 2006)

Pardon my ignorance, but a CSR told me the other day that if you didn't have the two grey adapters that connect the cables to your receiver that you could not receiver the signal and if you didn't have them that DTV would send them to you. These things are about the size of a snicker bar. I am sure someone could send a one word reply of the device but i damn sure don't know what they call it. But I do have one so i guess it doesn't matter now does it? :lol:


----------



## jsquash (Apr 10, 2007)

bbc


----------



## cnmsales (Jan 9, 2007)

BBC's = Broadband Converter.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

cnmsales said:


> BBC's = Broadband Converter.


Um, "B-Band Converter."


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

texasmoose said:


> I know that this year, from what i've read, all NFL ST will be in Mpeg2, but maybe they will have some of the NASCAR/TNT programming in Mpeg4? They'll have to do something to appease the D* Nascar fans or there'll be hell to pay......
> 
> How can you say this year that D* will be more bandwidth starved than last year?!?!? How can that be with D10 up there? I'm not big on Neck Car/Turn left anyway so no big deal to me.....................


Your OP was that D10 would make NASCAR folks happy since D* wouldn't have to shut down TNT-HD to cover the NFL-ST HD games. Since TNT-HD and NFL-ST HD games, and all the current national HD channels are on the existing satellite fleet, D10 becoming operational has no impact on those channels, D10 will be used for NEW national and HD LIL channels. My comment about being more bandwidth starved this year is because D* has not said that D10 will be used for NFL-ST or any other existing HD channel. Since D10 is then out of the bandwidth pool for that programming, and the need to carry more CBS HD games and the RedZone channel in HD (aka more NFL HD channel requirements then last year) and no additional MPEG2 capacity my comment about being even more bandwidth starved.


----------



## FreeBaGeL (Aug 12, 2006)

Is there any word on which channels are on each sat?

I'm interested in Sci-Fi HD in particular, and Battlestar particularly on there. If D11 launches sometime in December as rumored and then takes a month for testing that's cutting it real close for Battlestar, which returns in January.

Any chance this is on D10 or do we not have an actual channel list for that?


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

National HD channels should all be on D10, the way I understand it.


----------



## FlyBono24 (Jan 3, 2007)

packfan909 said:


> How ironic that the 9/9 date just happens to be the first Sunday of the NFL season....
> 
> pf


True, I won't even be home to test out the new channels. I'll be up in Oakland for the season opener! 

Does anyone know what channel numbers the new HD channels will be on? Currently it's 70-79, and some of the 90's for MLB HD, etc...


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

davring said:


> National HD channels should all be on D10, the way I understand it.


NEW national HD channels, nothing has been said yet by D* about migrating/mirroring the current national HD channels on D10.


----------



## gator5000e (Aug 29, 2006)

davring said:


> FIU won't play the Gators,no matter how much money they offer  And I am certain OSU wants no part of the Gators either, any time soon...


Sorry, got to brag while I can. It could be a long year for the defending champs.


----------



## FreeBaGeL (Aug 12, 2006)

Good to see lots of Gators on here.

I feel very at home


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

RAD said:


> NEW national HD channels, nothing has been said yet by D* about migrating/mirroring the current national HD channels on D10.


I'll be shocked if they don't mirror the current national HD channels on the new bird.


----------



## xarxa (Nov 27, 2006)

jsquash said:


> I think all the races will be on abc starting with the second race in sept. I would guess that would keep the nascar fans happy even if D* has to shut down TNT HD.


That's right. The NASCAR races switched to ABC/ESPN/ESPN 2 a couple weeks back and will remain there for the remainder of the NASCAR season. TNT-HD will not be broadcasting anymore NASCAR races this fall so this shouldn't be an issue at all.


----------



## braven (Apr 9, 2007)

I don't know 'bout everyone else but I can't wait for September to get here!


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

PoitNarf said:


> I'll be shocked if they don't mirror the current national HD channels on the new bird.


I think D*'s going to be busy enough getting the infrastructure running to add all the new HD channels that they've announced for this year to do any mirroring in the near future. Plus they may just not have the room on D10 alone to add everything they said they'll be carrying. Remember the 150 number is the total capacity that D*'s announced, not just that D10 and D11 have 150, at least that's the way I read the press releases, so D10 may have less the 75 channel capacity. When you add up the announced new channels and the HD RSN's that need to be added they might not have the room to mirror the current 20 national HD channels in addition to those.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

xarxa said:


> That's right. The NASCAR races switched to ABC/ESPN/ESPN 2 a couple weeks back and will remain there for the remainder of the NASCAR season. TNT-HD will not be broadcasting anymore NASCAR races this fall so this shouldn't be an issue at all.


True, won't be loosing any NASCAR this year but we're going to be loosing something out of the current HD channels during Sundays I bet.


----------



## kevinwmsn (Aug 19, 2006)

I hope they will also have a mpeg 4 version of HD NFL games. Then we'll have a better version of the games.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

RAD said:


> I think D*'s going to be busy enough getting the infrastructure running to add all the new HD channels that they've announced for this year to do any mirroring in the near future. Plus they may just not have the room on D10 alone to add everything they said they'll be carrying. Remember the 150 number is the total capacity that D*'s announced, not just that D10 and D11 have 150, at least that's the way I read the press releases, so D10 may have less the 75 channel capacity. When you add up the announced new channels and the HD RSN's that need to be added they might not have the room to mirror the current 20 national HD channels in addition to those.


Some of Tom's more technical posts indicate that Spaceway 1 and 2 are nowhere near close to being filled and they've been holding back capacity there. He's also made some estimates (thinking out loud, perhaps) that D10 or D11 alone could handle a sizeable chunk of the new channel load. If I had a link handy to one of those posts, I'd give it to you. Perhaps he will chime in here.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

LameLefty said:


> Some of Tom's more technical posts indicate that Spaceway 1 and 2 are nowhere near close to being filled and they've been holding back capacity there. He's also made some estimates (thinking out loud, perhaps) that D10 or D11 alone could handle a sizeable chunk of the new channel load. If I had a link handy to one of those posts, I'd give it to you. Perhaps he will chime in here.


SW1 and 2 don't fit into this at all since we're talking national HD channels here, not HD LIL spot beams. I know at one time there was talk that D* might try to configure a number of spot beams to provide a psudeo CONUS beam but it appears that they determined they couldn't since if they could we would have been seeing new national HD channels a while ago, which we haven't.


----------



## gulfwarvet (Mar 7, 2007)

FreeBaGeL said:


> Is there any word on which channels are on each sat?
> 
> I'm interested in Sci-Fi HD in particular, and Battlestar particularly on there. If D11 launches sometime in December as rumored and then takes a month for testing that's cutting it real close for Battlestar, which returns in January.
> 
> Any chance this is on D10 or do we not have an actual channel list for that?


HD projected channel line-up:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=87235


----------



## rirwin1983 (Dec 11, 2005)

FreeBaGeL said:


> Good to see lots of Gators on here.
> 
> I feel very at home


Silly Gator, dont ya know Buckeys are poisionous, the poision just hasent kicked in yet.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

RAD said:


> SW1 and 2 don't fit into this at all since we're talking national HD channels here, not HD LIL spot beams. I know at one time there was talk that D* might try to configure a number of spot beams to provide a psudeo CONUS beam but it appears that they determined they couldn't since if they could we would have been seeing new national HD channels a while ago, which we haven't.


The point of my post was to point out that waiting for D11 to add those local HD channels (the biggest part of the 1,500 number bandied about), may not be necessary. E.g., the 150 nationals (or the majority of them) might well only require D10 by itself. Tom's analysis indicated that this might be theoretically possible, even without D11's capacity.


----------



## lwilli201 (Dec 22, 2006)

LameLefty said:


> The point of my post was to point out that waiting for D11 to add those local HD channels (the biggest part of the 1,500 number bandied about), may not be necessary. E.g., the 150 nationals (or the majority of them) might well only require D10 by itself. Tom's analysis indicated that this might be theoretically possible, even without D11's capacity.


It gets back to how many HD channels can be put on a transponder without degrading PQ. D10 has 28 national transponders. I think the plan is for 75 nationals to go on each sat.


----------



## uncrules (Dec 20, 2005)

I'm 99% certain that no NASCAR races on TNT were missed in HD last year. The first week D* dropped TNT the race was on NBC that week. That was a lot of concern about that happening the following week because the race was on TNT that week. However, D* started shutting down other channels (like Universal HD) the weeks that TNT had a NASCAR race.


----------



## lwilli201 (Dec 22, 2006)

LameLefty said:


> The point of my post was to point out that waiting for D11 to add those local HD channels (the biggest part of the 1,500 number bandied about), may not be necessary. E.g., the 150 nationals (or the majority of them) might well only require D10 by itself. Tom's analysis indicated that this might be theoretically possible, even without D11's capacity.


It gets back to how many HD channels can be put on a transponder without degrading PQ. D10 has 28 national transponders. I think the plan is for 75 nationals to go on each sat.


----------



## Travisimo (Aug 4, 2007)

Pardon my ignorance, but when the new channels go live in September, will our HD receivers need a firmware update or will the new channels automatically be added when the receiver does a guide update overnight? In other words, do we need to do anything or will they just all of a sudden appear in our guide? Thanks.


----------



## FreeBaGeL (Aug 12, 2006)

rirwin1983 said:


> Silly Gator, dont ya know Buckeys are poisionous, the poision just hasent kicked in yet.


Oh I most certainly do. At the NC game in Glendale my brother wore a shirt that just said "What the &#@$ is a Buckeye" on it. We must've had 1300 OSU fans come up to us and explain it.


----------



## VeniceDre (Aug 16, 2006)

Travisimo said:


> Pardon my ignorance, but when the new channels go live in September, will our HD receivers need a firmware update or will the new channels automatically be added when the receiver does a guide update overnight? In other words, do we need to do anything or will they just all of a sudden appear in our guide? Thanks.


As long as you have a H series HD receiver, a 5 LNB Dish, and the BBC converters attached to the back of your reciever, you will receive the new channels.

Their might be a firmware update, I don't know, but it will come over the sat before activation. Right now, all the national transponders that say N/A at 103 should have readings after they activate everything.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

FreeBaGeL said:


> I'm interested in Sci-Fi HD in particular, and Battlestar particularly on there.


There's a better chance of Sci-Fi HD being available next year than there is this year. Sci-Fi has been eerily silent on the subject of HD.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

LameLefty said:


> The point of my post was to point out that waiting for D11 to add those local HD channels (the biggest part of the 1,500 number bandied about), may not be necessary.


Regardless of the various theories, the buzz seems to be that they are going to wait anyway.


----------



## drx792 (Feb 28, 2007)

RAD said:


> SW1 and 2 don't fit into this at all since we're talking national HD channels here, not HD LIL spot beams. I know at one time there was talk that D* might try to configure a number of spot beams to provide a psudeo CONUS beam but it appears that they determined they couldn't since if they could we would have been seeing new national HD channels a while ago, which we haven't.


just out of curiosity who said that the Spaceways can only do spots?

As Tom said in many posts the SW's arent filled and are most likely not being filled yet just in case of something going wrong whit D10 or 11(i think he said that)

IIRC the Spaceways are much more advance sats than D10 and 11 are anyway(being designed with so many transponders and all for broadband internet originally)


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

davring said:


> FIU won't play the Gators,no matter how much money they offer  And I am certain OSU wants no part of the Gators either, any time soon...


+1

Go Gators!


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

drx792 said:


> just out of curiosity who said that the Spaceways can only do spots?
> 
> As Tom said in many posts the SW's arent filled and are most likely not being filled yet just in case of something going wrong whit D10 or 11(i think he said that)
> 
> IIRC the Spaceways are much more advance sats than D10 and 11 are anyway(being designed with so many transponders and all for broadband internet originally)


Can I find the post that said that, probably but don't feel like looking through all of them again. Remember, SW1/2 were originally designed for internet service, not DBS, where you'd want to have a number of spot beams configured for performance, not CONUS. If they did have CONUS beams available why would D* wait to add national HD channels on them? Not saying your wrong but I don't follow that logic. I don't get the not filling SW's in case something goes wrong with D10/11.


----------



## Proc (Jan 19, 2006)

rirwin1983 said:


> Silly Gator, dont ya know Buckeys are poisionous, the poision just hasent kicked in yet.


Yeah, those Buckeyes have been pretty poisonous to Wolverines like me the past few years...


----------



## FlyBono24 (Jan 3, 2007)

FlyBono24 said:


> Does anyone know what channel numbers the new HD channels will be on? Currently it's 70-79, and some of the 90's for MLB HD, etc...


Bump...

Does anyone know?


----------



## John4924 (Mar 19, 2007)

FWIW, I received a form letter from Directv in the mail this week to make sure I have my BBCs installed before September 1 [not Sept 15]. Maybe a hint of things to come?


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

FlyBono24 said:


> Bump...
> 
> Does anyone know?


DIRECTV has not said yet.


----------



## mtherien (Jul 26, 2007)

playboy1972 said:


> Pardon my ignorance, but a CSR told me the other day that if you didn't have the two grey adapters that connect the cables to your receiver that you could not receiver the signal and if you didn't have them that DTV would send them to you. These things are about the size of a snicker bar. I am sure someone could send a one word reply of the device but i damn sure don't know what they call it. But I do have one so i guess it doesn't matter now does it? :lol:


I have an HR20, which doesn't have any BBC's attached. However, I do receive my local stations in MPEG4. Does the HR20 have the BBC built in or do I still need to get some?


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

mtherien said:


> I have an HR20, which doesn't have any BBC's attached. However, I do receive my local stations in MPEG4. Does the HR20 have the BBC built in or do I still need to get some?


You will need to connect the BBC's. Your local are on Ka hi and the new HD channels will be on Ka lo. The BBC's allow the receiver to receive Ka lo.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Are the actual channel numbers a big concern at this time?


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

CCarncross said:


> Are the actual channel numbers a big concern at this time?


It is believed that the HD versions of existing channels will live alongside their SD brothers, much in the same way they do it with the HD locals now.


----------



## generalpatton78 (Dec 17, 2003)

harsh said:


> There's a better chance of Sci-Fi HD being available next year than there is this year. Sci-Fi has been eerily silent on the subject of HD.


Except D* press release announcing it for fall 07. AVS has a nice thread on channels and dates http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=851257 .I'd also like to point out that most of the channels D* adding have been very silent on the subject. We have really only seen one or two press releases from any of them. So I don't think we should judge a time frame based on the issue of silence since all of them have been silent on the subject. Heck most of the time it's been D* making the announcements before the channels due.


----------



## ScoBuck (Mar 5, 2006)

PoitNarf said:


> It is believed that the HD versions of existing channels will live alongside their SD brothers, much in the same way they do it with the HD locals now.


I for one hope that they can do the same with the HD channels that they are already doing with channel 101. It comes in in HD on HD boxes (when they are transmitting HD), but it comes in in SD on SD boxes - it does not have BOTH in the guide in any single receiver.

I really don't need another 100 channels to scroll through personally.


----------



## morgantown (Nov 16, 2005)

ScoBuck said:


> I for one hope that they can do the same with the HD channels that they are already doing with channel 101. It comes in in HD on HD boxes (when they are transmitting HD), but it comes in in SD on SD boxes - it does not have BOTH in the guide in any single receiver.
> 
> I really don't need another 100 channels to scroll through personally.


I think that is something most can agree with.

I take my local SD versions off of the guide so they don't waste space. Certainly do not need 200 incidents of 100 channels...


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

morgantown said:


> I think that is something most can agree with.
> 
> I take my local SD versions off of the guide so they don't waste space. Certainly do not need 200 incidents of 100 channels...


On the flipside, I kind of hope that they let you receive both. I record the Simpsons off of SD FOX instead of the HD version to save on space. Not all programming on the new HD channels will be in HD, and I'd like the option to record off of the SD channels to save on hard drive space.


----------



## boom175 (Mar 10, 2007)

Aww Heck I leave Sept 5th for my tour in the desert!!!


----------



## Christopher Gould (Jan 14, 2007)

what if the HD channel dosen't have the same programming on as the sd. Is that possible?


----------



## morgantown (Nov 16, 2005)

PoitNarf said:


> On the flipside, I kind of hope that they let you receive both. I record the Simpsons off of SD FOX instead of the HD version to save on space. Not all programming on the new HD channels will be in HD, and I'd like the option to record off of the SD channels to save on hard drive space.


...and that is _totally _reasonable. In my house we have so many SD DVRs space is not a major concern for us. However, most people do not have 6 DVRs.

So even if they do duplicate channels (and I'd expect they will) those that do not prefer to see them can just use a custom guide and take the SD ones off if they don't like them.

Sometimes it is necessary to check the SD version just to see the variance in rainfade between the MPEG2 and MPEG4. Especially if watching live and you "need" to see the last few moments of a season finale, or game when MPEG4 gets knocked out but MPEG2 still works.

I don't have a clue as to what they are going to do -- but they might as well put out a commercial for DBSTalk.com for those folks that get confused with the channels, equipment, etc., and want to know effective solutions .


----------



## jhollan2 (Aug 31, 2006)

deffdino said:


> Not sure if this is the right section, but I just wanted to share my experience with all of you...............
> 
> I called D* to see what deal I could get for NFL ST. After 2 bouts of CSR roulette, I received Superfan for free and $15 off for 4 months. GREAT DEAL!!! GO JETS!!!
> 
> Anyways, the moral of the story is that when asked when the new channels are going live, the (very nice) CSR said that she is telling people 'Sep 9th, but it maaaaay be Sep 10th'. At first she was told sometime between 9/4 and 9/10, but they narrowed that down to 9/9. I hope she's right.


I'm just here to echo the GO JETS sentiment!


----------



## VeniceDre (Aug 16, 2006)

Christopher Gould said:


> what if the HD channel dosen't have the same programming on as the sd. Is that possible?


That's why MHD is at channel 332 instead of 331... it's not the same programming.


----------



## generalpatton78 (Dec 17, 2003)

boom175 said:


> Aww Heck I leave Sept 5th for my tour in the desert!!!


I guess your going to need one big Esata Hard drive to keep all your shows.  I wish you luck and thank you for your service. I have several family members over there and they tell me how bad it is. I hope it gets better over there for ya soon.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

VeniceDre said:


> As long as you have a H series HD receiver


*H*R10-250 excluded, of course.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

generalpatton78 said:


> Heck most of the time it's been D* making the announcements before the channels due.


And you haven't recognized the pattern yet? Even with all of the lipservice about 90+ channels signed up, I've been able to confirm less than 30 that were corroborated by statements from the channels themselves. More than one of those was talking about a 2008 debut.


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

Proc said:


> Yeah, those Buckeyes have been pretty poisonous to Wolverines like me the past few years...


It looks like Maurice Clarett took the poison to the team himself.


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

boom175 said:


> Aww Heck I leave Sept 5th for my tour in the desert!!!


:welcome_s

May God be with you and you have an awesome return home! Best of luck over there!

:icon_band


----------



## psychobabbler (Sep 16, 2006)

purtman said:


> :welcome_s
> 
> May God be with you and you have an awesome return home! Best of luck over there!
> 
> :icon_band


Ditto that!


----------



## generalpatton78 (Dec 17, 2003)

harsh said:


> And you haven't recognized the pattern yet? Even with all of the lipservice about 90+ channels signed up, I've been able to confirm less than 30 that were corroborated by statements from the channels themselves. More than one of those was talking about a 2008 debut.


I'm just saying lets be honest many of these channels launch with little fan fare. It's not like the Food Network was working the Late night shows advertising it's HD launch. I expect many of these channels to be tight lipped because they are all hurrying to get a feed up for D*. I'd imagine Universals aim is to make sure they have a HD feed up for SCIFI by the time BSG and it's side story movie hit in November.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

generalpatton78 said:


> It's not like the Food Network was working the Late night shows advertising it's HD launch.


Food HD was officially announced by Scripps before its debut. At this level, the announcements show up in trade rags and press releases as opposed to air time on Leno or Letterman as an event might.


----------



## bjs188 (Jun 25, 2004)

I can't image that D* would try and launch the new HD channels on the same day that Sunday Ticket starts. It would be a nightmare for CSR's! (Especially if they are removing MPEG2 channels that day)


----------



## ARKDTVfan (May 19, 2003)

bjs188 said:


> I can't image that D* would try and launch the new HD channels on the same day that Sunday Ticket starts. It would be a nightmare for CSR's! (Especially if they are removing MPEG2 channels that day)


 I doubt CRS's handle anything but calls 
the tech probably handle the channel additions and I doubt MPEG2 channels will be switched to MPEG 4 for a good while later


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

ARKDTVfan said:


> I doubt MPEG2 channels will be switched to MPEG 4 for a good while later


Not exclusively, but I wouldn't be surprised to see them mirrored in MPEG4 next month.


----------



## generalpatton78 (Dec 17, 2003)

harsh said:


> At this level, the announcements show up in trade rags and press releases as opposed to air time on Leno or Letterman as an event might.


Seriously don't you think I know that???? You can say 08 all you want but there has been several press releases announcing the number of channels and dates. I'm sure some will slip but you have absolutely no info to back a 08 date for scifi HD. While D* has repeatedly said fall 07 and are now saying possibly of up to 100hd channels this year. Obviously this means that they are pushing the Cable channels to get a HD feed up. I'm sure some channels will slip, but your commenting on a time frame for a channel based on the fact they haven't made allot of noise yet. Now if we based everything on that D* would only be adding 10 or so channels. We need to realize with so many channels coming online at one time that we can't expect the same fan fare for every channel in the way we did when only 3 or 4 a year would come online. Many channels have been set for spring 08 and if D* and Universal didn't think 07 was a reasonable time frame they wouldn't have announced 07.


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

generalpatton78 said:


> I'd imagine Universals aim is to make sure they have a HD feed up for SCIFI by the time BSG and it's side story movie hit in November.


+INFINITY!

Please please please let this happen!


----------



## Elistan98 (Sep 18, 2006)

purtman said:


> It looks like Maurice Clarett took the poison to the team himself.


That person is dead to me :engel08:

As Ive been told on many occasions a Buckeye is just a "worthless Nut"


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

generalpatton78 said:


> You can say 08 all you want but there has been several press releases announcing the number of channels and dates.


I would ask that you point me to one that wasn't generated by (or a statement from a representative of) DIRECTV. I'm betting that you won't find one.


> I'm sure some will slip but you have absolutely no info to back a 08 date for scifi HD.


Actually, other than D* press releases, there is little to suggest that there will be an HD version of SciFi at all (other than all the widescreen content and that it would be a really good idea).


> Many channels have been set for spring 08 and if D* and Universal didn't think 07 was a reasonable time frame they wouldn't have announced 07.


NBC Universal has been working hard with D*, but their promised joint ventures haven't come to fruition yet. The big one that is hugely overdue is the VOD content that was promised in early November 2005 for delivery in early 2006 on the DIRECTV Plus Interactive DVR (R15). In that case, the failure was all on DIRECTV for not delivering VOD as promised; something that even today, isn't on the RADAR.

It is folly to think that DIRECTV's "unilateral announcements" are what it is going to take to get HD out the door. Buzz becomes noise pollution after after a while.


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

You should be hoping that they do because I'm sure that Dish will pick it up when available and then you could get it too.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

harsh said:


> I would ask that you point me to one that wasn't generated by (or a statement from a representative of) DIRECTV. I'm betting that you won't find one.


Harsh, why don't you give it a rest. Using your logic then a number of channels that E* has up in HD shouldn't be there right now since the content provider didn't directly issue a press release saying E* would carry it.

With that out of the way, here, you loose your bet, from : http://www.aetninternational.com/news.jsp?id=17707934

_DIRECTV FIRST TO LAUNCH THE HISTORY CHANNEL HD (THC HD) - 05/07/2007

Contacts: 
Michael Feeney/646-641-1737 
[email protected]

Lynn Gardner/646-334-2854 
[email protected]

For Immediate Release

DIRECTV FIRST TO LAUNCH THE HISTORY CHANNEL HD (THC HD)

SET TO DEBUT IN SEPTEMBER 2007

Las Vegas, NV (May 7, 2007) - The History Channel® and DIRECTV, Inc. today announced that DIRECTV will be the first to launch The History Channel HD, a new 24-hour high definition television network, scheduled to debut in September 2007. In addition, A&E HD, which debuted in 4Q 2006, will also launch on DIRECTV in September. The announcement was made by David Zagin, Executive Vice President of Distribution AETN.

The History Channel HD™ will simulcast the entire The History Channel lineup of original, non-fiction series and specials. The HD experience will serve to create a stunning new dimension for the compelling content and powerful storytelling that only The History Channel can provide. THC HD will feature a diverse range of programming including hit series Lost Worlds, Dogfights, Digging for the Truth, Cities of the Underworld, and Mega Disasters, and the recently announced Ice Road Truckers, The Universe and Human Weapon as well as thought-provoking specials such as Star Wars: The Legacy Revealed, The Lost Book of Nostradamus, The Hunt for John Wilkes Booth and Stalking Jihad.

"The History Channel HD will give our History fanatics an unparalleled view of History with stunning clarity and rich perspective that they will find nowhere else on the television landscape. We are equally delighted that DIRECTV, one of the nation's largest programming distributors, will be there with us from the beginning of this exciting launch," said Zagin. "We look forward to many more partnerships with distributors to bring The History Channel HD to their consumers."

"The History Channel has a large and passionate following among our customers and we're looking forward to being the first to provide them with their favorite programming in true HD," said Derek Chang, executive vice president of Strategy and Development, DIRECTV, Inc. "Both The History Channel HD and A&E HD exemplify the kind of high quality programming that we'll offer DIRECTV customers as we begin a significant expansion of HD channels this fall."

About DIRECTV, Inc. 
DIRECTV, Inc., the nation's leading satellite television service provider, presents the finest television experience available to more than 16 million customers in the United States, through exclusive content, industry-leading customer satisfaction (which has surpassed cable for six years running) and superior technologies. Each day, DIRECTV subscribers enjoy access to over 250 channels of 100% digital picture and sound, exclusive programming and the most comprehensive collection of sports programming 
available anywhere, including NFL SUNDAY TICKET™ and MLB EXTRA INNINGS®. DIRECTV (NYSETV) also leads the digital television technology revolution with exclusives such as NFL SUNDAY TICKET SuperFan™, US OPEN Interactive and YES Network Interactive and will soon have the capacity to offer over 150 channels in HD. For the most up-to-date information on DIRECTV, please visit directv.com.

The History Channel® is a leading cable television network featuring compelling original, non-fiction specials and series that bring history to life in a powerful and entertaining manner across multiple platforms. The network provides an inviting place where people experience history in new and exciting ways enabling them to connect their lives today to the great lives and events of the past that provide a blueprint for the future. The History Channel has earned four Peabody Awards, three Primetime Emmy® Awards, 10 News & Documentary Emmy® Awards and received the prestigious Governor's Award from the Academy of Television Arts & Sciences for the network's Save Our History® campaign dedicated to historic preservation and history education. The History Channel reaches more than 91 million Nielsen subscribers. The website is located at www.History.com. Press Only: For more information and photography please visit us on the web at www.historychannelpress.com._


----------



## generalpatton78 (Dec 17, 2003)

I guess I should have known he was a E* guy. It seems several E* fans are still in denial over the new sat and HD channels. I've ran into several of them at AVS forums who just swear it's all smoke and mirrors.:feelbette


----------



## Newshawk (Sep 3, 2004)

generalpatton78 said:


> I guess I should have known he was a E* guy. It seems several E* fans are still in denial over the new sat and HD channels. I've ran into several of them at AVS forums who just swear it's all smoke and mirrors.:feelbette


I know... in fact, I've coined a new term for them... the "Cult of Echostar" ©(CoE*©). They have all the earmarks of a cult... blind faith, denial of basic facts, a religious fervor that is scary...


----------



## in867 (Aug 7, 2007)

So after more than a week of reading these forums I finally called today and set up service. Here are the details of my order:

HR20 for my living room TV (1 time charge of $200 after rebate)
3 Regular boxes for my other TVs ($5 each)
HD Service ($10)
DVR Service ($6 beginning in month 5)
NFL Sunday Ticket (Plus 4 months of the Premier Package for free)

These are the deals I received:
$10 off for 5 months for the referral
$10 off for 10 months for good credit
$50 Visa gift card for activating the equipment

I tried to get SF for free but none of the 3 CSR's would budge on this. I plan on calling in a couple of weeks to see about getting a deal on it too. (I realize the NFL games are in HD for free but I still want the Red Zone Channel and 8 games at once, etc.)

So this is how my bills will shake out:

Initial Bill: $213.08 (HR20 with tax)
1st month: $94.95 + tax
2nd - 4th months: $74.95 + tax
5th month: $110.94
6th - 11th months: $120.94 + tax
12th month +: $130.94 + tax

If I missed out on something please let me know.
Thanks to the forum and the people that responded to my questions, I have been a Charter customer for over 10 years so this is a big leap. Installer comes on Wednesday and hopefully the new HD channels won't be long after that.


----------

